# Dallas herf 7/25 (Tuesday)



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Back at Stafford & Jones for our post RTDA herf.. They are located on the corner of Campbell and Plano Roads in Richardson. We start at 5pm and go until.......late. See yall there.


----------

